# 1st Edition Calvin's Sermons on Deuteronomy



## puritanbooks (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello
To download a copy of 1st Edition Calvin's Sermons on Deuteronomy

Go too my website www.puritan-books.com



In username place
username1

In password place
123dow123

in gospel bonds
Barry


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 13, 2012)

Link is not working, at least on my end


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 13, 2012)

Try this...then go to FTP Download.

Welcome to Puritan Books


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 13, 2012)

This is incredible! What a blessing for the church. Sermons on Deuteronomy are hard to find as it is. 
Thank you and may God bless.


----------



## puritanbooks (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Link is not working, at least on my end



Try the link now, THANKS


----------



## baron (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! I tried to download to my Kindle but it does not work on my Kindle. Anyone else try?


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 13, 2012)

Does kindle read pdfs? If so, the pdf may be corrupted?


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 13, 2012)

It downloaded to my laptop just fine...thanks, Barry!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

